# This makes me happy!



## Romans922 (May 15, 2007)

http://www.reformation21.org/Reformation_21_Blog/Reformation_21_Blog/58/vobId__5976/


----------



## bradofshaw (May 15, 2007)

It kinda makes me sad, because there's no way Belhaven will replace him with a scholar of his caliber. It's good for RTS though.


----------

